

PHP Weekly News - 25th July Edition - inovica
http://phpweekly.com/archive/2013-07-25.html

======
inovica
Latest edition out. There's been a lot of news about PHP recently and whilst I
appreciate that it's quite a polarised discussion regarding the 'quality' of
PHP itself I think its great that people are learning to program with it and
that its still relevant all these years after I learned to program myself in
it so that I could have conversations with our developers that were more
meaningful (being the suit that I was at the time!!).

